
R.I.P. Electronic Freedom 1977-1985 [pdf] - rpiguy
https://archive.org/stream/microtimesvolume00bamp_15#page/n73/mode/1up
======
rpiguy
Fascinating that we have been having the same debate on surveillance for over
30 years.

If they could have foreseen Facebook, they would have been aghast.

